# How do I fix drain cock on Husky 30-gallon compressor?



## noone (May 4, 2011)

Replacement drain cocks at Home Depot were $3.50. Problems solved.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

glad you got your cock problem straightened out:thumbsup: and so cheaply too


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Spend $12 on a ball valve and a few brass fittings and you'll like it even better.
Glad you're back in business.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

ratherbefishing said:


> Spend $12 on a ball valve and a few brass fittings and you'll like it even better.
> Glad you're back in business.


+1 on this, add a couple of elbows and a length of pipe and bring it to the front or side and you'll love it:yes:


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Yup. Great minds think alike.


----------



## silversport (Feb 4, 2012)

here's a pic to go along with the suggestions to extend a ball valve out to a reachable location.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

jschaben said:


> +1 on this, add a couple of elbows and a length of pipe and bring it to the front or side and you'll love it:yes:


Ayuh,.... 'n another option is a cabled spring loaded drain, for a heavy truck with air brakes,...










1/4" pipe, screws right in, 'n hang the cable...


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... 'n another option is a cabled spring loaded drain, for a heavy truck with air brakes,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is good for everyday use. If you don't use your compressor daily, you need a drain that can be left open. Even thou the compressor is not running daily it will form condensation from temp change with air in it. The cable drain is good for condensation drop thou.


----------

